# Battery issues here too...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been having some pretty severe battery issues lately. I charged my Kindle overnight last night and by 3:00 this afternoon, my battery was less than 50%. I've checked and have no files to be indexed and I've reset it.

I called Kindle CS today and they put in a trouble ticket to tech support. I got an email back from them saying that I needed to remove my software modifications (hacks) and let them know if I'm still having battery issues after that. I think I started having problems with the 2.3 update and it got much worse after the 2.3.3 update. 

So here I sit, staring at either creepy dead authors or an icky font, charging my Kindle.   I don't see how much good removing the hacks will be, but hey, I'm willing to put up with it to get my battery problem fixed.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Was removing the hacks their solution? Or just something you needed to do for them to trouble shoot?  I have a k2i and the font hack. And I haven't seen a change in battery at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it was their solution. Here's the email I got:



> Hello,
> 
> Upon further investigation of the battery life of your Kindle. We have found that your software has been modified.
> 
> Please remove any modifications from your Kindle and then fully charge Kindle to test how long the battery is lasting for you. If the battery is still depleting in about 4 days with wireless off please let us know.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

So you are supposed to keep the wireless off for 4 days YIkes!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Red said:


> So you are supposed to keep the wireless off for 4 days YIkes!


I think they are suggesting that you leave it off unless you are downloading something; not that you are not allowed to turn it on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather, are you using your factory charger to charge up?  I find my K1 charges more completely with the factory charger than with my iGo, so when I'm home I charge with factory charger and only use the iGo when I'm travelling.

Betsy
still on my original battery


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heather, are you using your factory charger to charge up? I find my K1 charges more completely with the factory charger than with my iGo,


Interesting that you mention this. I have also found that my iGo charger does not do as good a job as the manufacturer chargers. I had an awful time once on a cruise keeping my camera battery charged.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, my K1 was running down pretty fast; I switched back to the factory charger and it was fine.  Like I say, I still use the iGo while travelling, just don't need a bunch of chargers, I have to take enough of them as it is.  Love the iGo for traveling.  And once I go back to the factory charger, things seem to be fine.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

On the phone he asked me how long my battery was lasting. I told him about a 1.5-2 days with whispernet on and around 4 days with it off. He seemed more interested in how long it was lasting with whispernet off, which is something I rarely do. But I'm giving it a try. I have plenty on my Kindle right now anyway and don't expect to be buying any books for awhile. I don't mind leaving whispernet off, and I can live with the creepy dead authors if I have to, but not having the font hack is bugging me.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heather, are you using your factory charger to charge up? I find my K1 charges more completely with the factory charger than with my iGo, so when I'm home I charge with factory charger and only use the iGo when I'm travelling.
> 
> Betsy
> still on my original battery


Thanks for suggesting that. Didn't even think about that. I usually use a dual usb charger for both my iPhone and Kindle. It's now plugged into my Amazon charger.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm I keep seeing issues with the 2.3.3 update.  I didn't automatically get it but I went ahead and snagged it from Amazon.  Thinking I won't be installing it.  I think I'm still on 2.3.1 or something


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Labrynth said:


> Hmm I keep seeing issues with the 2.3.3 update. I didn't automatically get it but I went ahead and snagged it from Amazon. Thinking I won't be installing it. I think I'm still on 2.3.1 or something


I think you will find that a majority of the people who upgraded are not having issues. I installed it about a week ago and haven't noticed any degradation of battery life. I also have both the screensaver and font hack installed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Verena. . . . .the many many many people who have it and have had no problems don't mention it. . . . .I have 2.3.4 on my DX and have noticed no issues.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I installed it 2 or 3 months ago and have had no issues. After going through 3 K2s with sun fade issues, I haven't put any hacks on my new one. I was tired of having to delete them off whenever I had an issue. I really don't like the screensavers at all, but just didn't want to deal with putting on new ones. Since I received this last Kindle the font seems to be just fine. I know the the text is darker. On the others the text was so light I needed the font hack. Hope you solve your problems Heather. I would hate to be charging mine that often.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So, I removed the font & screensaver hacks last week. I loaded up any books I wanted to read and then turned off wireless. That was on Monday. I left it on the charger all night and made sure everything was indexed when I unplugged it Tuesday morning. The battery lasted until Sunday morning, and I didn't even use the Kindle to read on one of the days. So less than 5 days. 

I decided to see how long it would last this time with wireless on. I charged it overnight Monday night and got the low battery warning about an hour ago. Not even 36 hours. 

I've got another call into Amazon to see what they can do about it. They've sent my logs off to the developers. Hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats, do you have any unindexed items on your Kindle? When I have had items that would not index (1 sample and 3 books over the past year) that has badly affected my battery life. (Search for rare word, such as brillig, is a good way to find unindexed items.)

Congratulations on reaching 5000 posts!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No. I checked, I have no unindexed items at all. I've also only bought 2 new books in the last week, days apart so that shouldn't have affected the battery at all. I still haven't heard back from Amazon. Usually they're much quicker in dealing with problems than this. 

Thanks for the congrats. I knew I was close, but didn't notice.  Whee!!!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I noticed over the past few days that my battery is going fast too.  I'm charging it right now and will keep track of how fast it goes this time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

After 2 weeks and 4 phone calls they sent me a new Kindle. It's charging right now. It'll be interesting to see what the battery life is on this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The battery on my K1 has been draining really fast the last couple of days. . . .but I'm relatively certain it has to do with the 15 or so books that d/l'd the other day when I turned WN on for the first time in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My battery on my US K2 has been draining faster. It's a year old. I am always downloading free books & samples & use the TTS. I don't use hacks. I seem to know when a particular book is draining the kindle with it's indexing. I'm guessing. I only put on Whispernet when downloading. Even with all of that, the battery is now lasting about 2-3 days. I use my K1, about 2 years, at night & the battery is still lasting, but now the Kindle is slowing up in page response & once in awile it freezes or goes to home page - gremlins - & when I go back, it looses my spot. Acts as if I hadn't been reading at all. I was just wondering if all this is related to the age of the Kindles or at least in my K2, it's the software. Sorry I can't help, Luv.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

K1 battery was probably its biggest problem.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's what I was thinking on my K1. Battery or gremlins! My K2, still a question.


----------

